# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  قانون الأحوال الشخصية لدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرفق ملف يتضمن قانون الأحوال الشخصية لدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة لسنة 2005

----------

